# Long Term Nimblewill Strategy for Zoysia



## Ptb427 (May 13, 2019)

I've got some areas of nimblewill in my zoysia lawn. Some smaller, less dense areas, around a foot in diameter I've been able to hand pull and the the zoysia looks like it will fill in. I've got some larger areas around 6 feet in diameter that don't have much zoysia mixed in and I'm trying to decide what to do about them. I think this will be a long term process that will stretch into next season to get them under control. I think I have helped the shade and water runoff issues that probably originally promoted the nimblewill. Here are some options I am thinking about, let me know what you think.

1. Wait until zoysia goes dormant, hope that nimblewill is still green to help locate. Gly all the nimblewill and in the spring help promote zoysia to spread back in and maybe plug.

2. Hit with gly later this year before dormancy while I can still see it. Encourage zoysia to spread in the spring.

3. Hit the nimblewill with tenacity now while it's not dormant and I can still spot it. May be rough on the zoysia but may luck out and just injure it?

4. See if pre emergent this fall and spring will control it with less damage to zoysia. I haven't really been active with pre emergent before this year.

5. Slow and steady hand pulling starting now.

All of these options will be accompanied with appropriate pre emergents going forward. Any other suggestion are welcomed. Thanks in advance!


----------

